# Wet suits for cold weather?



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys this may be a dumb question but do any of you wear wet suits when the water gets too cold? Had seen a few things about it and was just wondering if any of you do. If so do you have a recommendation on a brand or website to buy them?. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I would get a dry suit not a wet suit. The wet suit will be warm when dry but once it gets wet the water will be against your body and suck the heat out faster than when your dry. When scuba diving I use a wet suit and it does help for awhile but water even warm water sucks the heat out faster. It then takes a very long time to warm up. A dry suit on the other hand will not do that. I use a Kokotat dry suit when the water temps are colder. Sometimes the air temps are warm but the water temps are very cold I still wear the dry suit. If I dump in the middle of the lake I want to be sure I can survive getting back in the yak or back to shore before hypothermia sets in.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

I second that. Wet suit is only good in the more milder conditions You will want a dry suit if you plan to get out during the late fall/winter or in spring before the water warms up.Some people don't use them on smaller bodies of water, but if you are going to error on the side of safety and spend the money, buy a dry suit.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys! Will def look into them


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

yep, a wetsuit would be a horrible idea ... but a dry suit, even though it's a good idea, they are insanely expensive… Is there anything wrong with just buying a pair of neoprene waders ?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Well from what I've understood from the pro wet suit people they use them in case they fall off the kayak, the suit obviously can't fill up and buy you time to get to shore and get the suit off before hypo sets in. Now keep in mind I know nothing of the suits was just reading. Wondered if anyone has experience with them. Also didn't know if maneuverability with them is better anything. But judging by the lack of responses on here the wet suit kayakers must be more fair weathered cold water kayakers lol thanks though guys


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Wet suits need to be tight to your body to work. So a heavy 7 mil wet suit is pretty tight fitting until your in the water then it gets easier to move in. A dry suit is pretty flexible out of the water but tightens up some when your in the water depending on how much air is still inside. A drysuit has neoprene seals around your neck and wrists that can at times get annoying. After you wear them a few times you get used to them. Bad part about wearing either one is you dress for the water temps not the air temps. So on warm days with cold water you can sweat inside of them. Just have to the proper base layers under them. Yes drysuits cost more than wetsuits but I figured my life was worth the cost. I waited till i got a 20% off coupon before I ordered mine. My kokatat drysuit has a lifetime warranty so I know I'll have it for a long. I would kayak a lot by myself so it was a must. I've been out many times when there is still ice on the water.


----------



## NoCarping (Mar 25, 2015)

Well said. Drysuits can be baggy and kind of annoying under a PFD as well. People do use waders too, which will keep you dry in the yak, but I would think you'd get pretty wet if you fell and were in the water more than a small amount of time. I think that is better than nothing. Personally, I think the safety is worth the added expense, but I also can by a mile plus from shore in erie in cold water so that kind of makes it a no brainer. If I was staying within a 100 ft from shore in an inland lake, I might reconsider the waders option.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I had an OLD pair of chest waders and I cut the boots off cause they was shot. Wore it during winter fishing and I was always toasty warm.
Find a Pawn shop or chest waders on sale...you'll be all toasty in the coldest of days.


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I think waders in a kayak are trouble waiting to happen. If you fall in the waders fill up and your doomed. 

Years ago I was Salmon fishing in a river in Mich. We all had waders on. I guy was a little up stream from me and hooked into a fish. It pulled him deeper than his waders and he went under when his waders filled with water. He was out of sight under the water. My buddy was down stream from me and grabbed him as he drifted by under the water. This was all at night. He was lucky and also very scared when we him pulled out of the water.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Great info guys. That's what I was thinking about the waders also. I think I'm gonna have to invest in the dry suit!!!


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

This is the dry suit I use. If you sign up for free emails you get 15% off. I have gotten 20% off coupons from them also.
https://shop.clavey.com/kokatat-mens-hydrus-3l-meridian-dry-suit-p1199.aspx


----------



## Reel Magic (Oct 18, 2010)

I used waders in the Pacific, 55 degrees water and 60degrees air. Very tight belt. I practiced getting in with the waders on I did a little wet but not cold. The belt was the key. Not perfect, but I consider it safe. Dry suit would be ok but I tend to heat up on the way out. Just my.experience.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

i do neoprenes with Large Croc knockoffs as shoes, tight belt, and a jacket that is pretty tight around the wrist. I fish smaller rivers in the winter 50-100 feet wide so I am never more than 20-30 feet from shore and water is usually 3-4 feet deep. Have fallen in change of shirt top and back at it. Going out far from shore I'd get a wetsuit. I wade rivers all year in breathables and fleece pants never a problem.


----------



## bcraley76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I think this video does a great job of illustrating the options.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jul 5, 2014)

Drysuits are best for cold weather, but mostly for cold water. Very expensive, not maintenance free, and then there's fish hooks. If you can afford it, why not?
Waders are fine, non-breathable versions can get warm from the inside out. _Always wear a belt_. If waders fill up with water while you are in the water, it doesn't matter, you're already in the water. The water inside the waders is no heavier than the rest of the water. If you get _out of the water_, then it's about eight pounds a gallon. Take off the waders, crawl back on the kayak.
Wetsuits work by warming a layer of water between skin and rubber. If the air is cold, wetsuits don't offer much warmth, a jacket and pants can be worn over them. A long "farmer john" wetsuit, with a full length zipper(if you know what I mean) is pretty good for moderate temps. 
Most important thing is know how to get back on your kayak if you fall off. If you have not done this in practice or in real life at least a few times, it would be a good time to start.


----------

